# vizsla or standard poodle



## ranchonodinero (Jul 8, 2018)

We had to put down our 13 year old Vizsla recently due to complications with cushings. She survived 2 years after the diagnosis. She was out of Everwhen kennels and Judy Richey. Our Vs call name was Mika and she was an AKC champion. She was our 3rd Vizsla as our first one-another Everwhen dog, succumbed to cancer at age 9. We briefly had a Vizsla but she didn't work out as she had tremendous hunt drive and a thyroid problem-she never bonded with us. Perhaps I shouldn't even ask this question on this forum, but I am contemplating eventually-after the pain, getting another dog and it will either be another Vizsla or a standard poodle. Our Mika was excellent at everything she did-I didn't have time to take her beyond basic obedience classes and beginner agility, but she was excellent at both and she was an outstanding companion and pet. So I ask the question-another Vizsla or a poodle? It seems that vizslas have some health problems. In addition to the cushings, our dog also had sebacious cists-her one of her litter mates also has this condition. I am so used to the velcro nature of the dogs and gentle personalities that I don't know if I want to try another breed. Both of our Vs were bitches. I'd be interested in hearing what peoples thoughts are on this topic.

Thanks,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sure is hard on a heart, when you lose them. 
I guess the question would be, do poodles have the qualities you want in a dog? For me losing them is very tough, but not having one would be even tougher. I've had to let two of mine go, 13 months apart. I then adopted a rescue vizsla, and then bought a new V puppy.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I personally could never share my soul with anything but a V, I imagine being an old man and hiking daily and cross country skiing with my V. Anything else is just a ..dog. Why bother??

In your case, you have to decide what works for you emotionally and physically, but the idea that yours had health issues shouldn't be a deterrent, all breeds are subject to illness. What you can do is find another breeder and discuss your history and concerns and see if the bloodlines are different than the ones Mika came from. That won't eliminate any chance of problems, but it can minimize them.


----------

